# Show Me Your Bowls



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I KNOW THIS IS A NEW FORUM BUT I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO TURN A BOWL. I thought that i would start one now that there is a 2 cool woodturners home. if any 2 coolers have or are interested i would like to see the work.
i am going out to the mesquite wood pile and look for a big hunk to jack with.
mesquite has worm holes all in it so it wont hold water but it would be a great texas project. i think i will make a fruit bowl. how about you all. what will it be.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't turned a bowl yet but if Galvbay gets on here he has. I started one at his shop but he is going to finish it if I didn't mess it up too bad.:smile:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK....here are a couple of projects I did before Christmas. The dish is a section of mesquite (crotch) where the limbs take off from the trunk. The other is a mesquite nutcracker that was 'reverse engineered' from a old nutcraker. It was a fun project that required some headscratch'n. galvbay


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

In about 10 years I am going to be that good.:rotfl:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

galvbay said:


> OK....here are a couple of projects I did before Christmas. The dish is a section of mesquite (crotch) where the limbs take off from the trunk. The other is a mesquite nutcracker that was 'reverse engineered' from a old nutcraker. It was a fun project that required some headscratch'n. galvbay


 Retired wood shop teachers are banned.:spineyes: 
i call foul. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LMAO...this board is taking off like a house on fire...Somebody please chunk in sumthin about fishing or ol' Mont may pull our fuse....j/k of course..

Beautiful work, Jim....God, we've got a lot to learn, Bobby.

and Randall...you leave GB alone...he's gonna turn out to be the "Bill" on this board, I got a feeling...lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....how did that whistle key chain work out? That was my final _'get back at the principal'_ joke my last year of teaching shop. The whistle key chain made the most annoying noise ever.....especially when there 140 6th graders that made them! They were told never to blow them in the shop class....in the other hallways, lol, I had no control. Talk about some hacked off teachers and principal! I loved it!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The guy next door loved them. His wife took the whistle away from him. I made another one for the wife also made of deer horn. I messed up all my other deer horn trying to drill them. Kept breaking out the side. Or they would crack from me drilling too hard. I got some more horn coming.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....when you drill those antler make sure to back the bit/chips out while you drill. They will heat up and expand and blow the antler out the side. Check out HUT products and get some of their Dyemond Wood. Talk about some slick material....wet sand to 600gt and polish....it shines like a mirror.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did you see my post on the other board about the post office? My package that was supposed to have had my new pen turning mandel in it came in empty. It had a hole torn in it and all I had left was a catalog. Called the people and they are sending me all the stuff again. Said it was there fault for the bad packing


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not a bowl, but a hollow vase recently made. About 1/16" thick throughout and made of Gum. Have an almost unlimited supply of Gum at local Pallet mill. Wood all wet, but turn wet is easiest and best results and carefull drying as will easily crack or warp. I use the 50/50 soap bath for several days and then dry with final laquer finish. Just trying out new camera I got for photo and learning to use it with this photo. These are a blast to make and just a small slip, and go too deep and comes apart flying if cut through trying to get thin and uniform.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SN....looks awesome! What type of tool are you using to do the internal cutting?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think something like that is still a long way off for me. But I do want to get to where I can do that.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I use a curved scraper on the inside and very carefully as if just a little bit too big of a bite, it grabs and jumps out at ya. Looking closely, it is done in two pieces hollowing out both pieces and glued together to do the complete inside. Just put a bit of style to piece to make it look as one piece. Done some single pieces, but like doing this way for now as need different tools to do as a single hollow piece..







Something like this.​


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ohh yea. i saw that 2 piece thing there buddy:spineyes: .
ok i will now just refrain from any pics of my bowls till i perfect someting.

GREAT WORK GUYS KEEP UM COMMING.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Awe, come on, please send them all in. Love to see others work as I have many others that are broken to pieces that never made it to my shelf. Just a part of the fun or heartbreak as when something flies when just putting finishing touches to project. This is how we all get ideas for our future projects. I have many others that doesn't look quite as good.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I started using a homemade Jamieson type tool. It really helps in those deep, hollow projects. Some 3/4 rod a torch and a welder and you can knock one out a lot cheaper than the store bought model. I've even put together a laser thickness gauge for under 5 bucks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If and when I turn a bowl I will post a picture of it. It will at least give you guys something to laugh at.:biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> I started using a homemade Jamieson type tool. It really helps in those deep, hollow projects. Some 3/4 rod a torch and a welder and you can knock one out a lot cheaper than the store bought model. I've even put together a laser thickness gauge for under 5 bucks.


Dang, that sounds great, that is what I have looked at, but they get expensive buying these things. Don't guess, you have any homemade plans on how to build with laser guide? Any pics?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

THIS IS ALL FORIEGN TO ME. I have never heard of jamesson jig. i use a piece of allthread i sharpend on my grinder. i bent it to the shape i wanted.
i am so hick. **** i gotta buy something new now.:frown:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bobby I am sorry I opened the can of worms.:help:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK....I can see we need to have a meeting sometime for a show and tell. SN....the Jamieson tool is fantastic and will expand those deep cutting limits. I made up two of them over the last couple of years. One is extra heavy made from 1" rod and I can reach past the tool rest 20" or so without any grabbing. I need to make a small one for the JET-Mini...several club members use them. When/if this weather warms up.....we need a little get together. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think that would be nice.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> OK....I can see we need to have a meeting sometime for a show and tell. SN....the Jamieson tool is fantastic and will expand those deep cutting limits. I made up two of them over the last couple of years. One is extra heavy made from 1" rod and I can reach past the tool rest 20" or so without any grabbing. I need to make a small one for the JET-Mini...several club members use them. When/if this weather warms up.....we need a little get together. gb


Sounds great, I have looked at these tools, just not gotten into going that route yet, but ready to give it go. Due to time constraints, haven't done much turning recently, but ready to restart now that hunting season is over. My sharpening center needs to be overhauled and plan to start that soon, so that I can turn with sharp tools again. Would love to see others going at it to learn new tricks of the trade.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> THIS IS ALL FORIEGN TO ME. I have never heard of jamesson jig. i use a piece of allthread i sharpend on my grinder. i bent it to the shape i wanted.
> i am so hick. **** i gotta buy something new now.:frown:


Hey, that is great. I have made a few tools myself usign drill stock for hardness and heat treated to hold an edge better. Mostly some bowl gouges and detail tools, and love them. If you can make your own, it is great, however you have to be carefull of tool not flying back at you if hardness is not correct or dangerous situations can occur.


----------

